# Cinder Here: Anyone have Instagram accounts?



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey peeps! Cinder here, I was wondering do you guys have your own Insta's? If you do add me! (Mines: buns4life_cinder) I follow back if your an animal account. Comment below your Insta's!&#11015;&#128007;&#128048;


----------

